# Asian longhorn best control?



## woodville (Aug 18, 2008)

Are you guys using imidacloprid and at what rate?
Drench or injection?


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 18, 2008)

Here are some articles about controling the pest, hope this helps.

http://www.fs.fed.us/na/durham/foresthealth/alb/newsletter/04may/04may.htm

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/publications/plant_health/content/printable_version/faq_alb_07.pdf


----------



## D Mc (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a couple of questions about this new chemical/wonder drug. 

First, what is its residual life within the tree? 

Second, if applied during the flowering stage, does it have the ability to translocate to the flowers and pollen? 

I have some concerns on the overuse of this chemical because it is being prescribed for almost everything not just ALB. 

Dave


----------



## woodville (Aug 18, 2008)

D Mc
Short answer is yes, every study I have read all confirm that flowers and pollen do have traces of imidacloprid. However most research I have found shows little adverse effects on non target insects from pollen uptake. I don't believe everything I read but this is some info you might find helpful.
http://www.uky.edu/Ag/ukturf/research summaries/Sum9798.htg/bees.PDF
http://www.cdpr.ca.gov/docs/emon/pubs/fatememo/Imidclprdfate2.pdf


----------



## D Mc (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, Woodville, for those links. The second in particular had the information I was looking for. I was pretty sure I wasn't going to like this stuff, not happy to see I was right.

I wonder how many people realize just how wide spread the use of this stuff is.


Dave


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 19, 2008)

Overuse of Imidicloprid? As with any product/chemical there are those that will "prescribe" it for anything. However when dealing w/invasives such as ALB, EAB or HWA it works when very few other products would. Being injected it also reduces exposure to airborne pesticide. We have 15,000,000 dead Ash here as a result of EAB, I've been treating 200 since 2000 and they are alive and well because of Imidicloprid injections. When used responsibily Imidicloprid is effective and safe. If we did'nt have these invasives to deal w/ I doubt the use would be considered widespread.


----------



## D Mc (Aug 19, 2008)

Urban Forester said:


> If we did'nt have these invasives to deal w/ I doubt the use would be considered widespread.



I think you need to do a little more research on this. I know you, like many others, are up to their eyeballs in trying to treat these invasive and devastating pests. However, the truth is that Imidicloprid is the number one active ingredient in pesticides world wide. 

Bayer developed this product in 1989 and in addition to the applications you noted in arboriculture it is used in Gaucho (seed treatment on wheat), Provado (tomatoes), Admire (potatoes), Grubex (control of grubs) and Premise (control of subterranean termites and carpenter ants) and is also used in flea control for our household pets. This is a short list. I reiterate, number one active ingredient in pesticides world wide.

In 2004 California used 131,394 lbs of this product. As scary as that sounds, remember the effective application rates of Imidicloprid are incredibly low. So this is a huge amount of product in a state with one of the most stringent regulatory systems in place. Add to that, this was not for treatment of ALB, EAB, or HWA. Just "routine" bug control. :help: 

We simply need not to close our minds to the impact these chemicals are creating. Other alternatives will become apparent only if we keep looking for them.


Dave


----------



## S Mc (Aug 19, 2008)

This is a topic that is discussed in depth in our household. Unfortunately, we don't have any answers either. 

However, perhaps a vigilant approach in some circumstances, similar to the "neighborhood watch" encouraged by the USDF for spotting aggressive pests together with knowing when to "let it be" such as educating the client who wants to kill every aphid in the vicinity without thought to the consequences that perhaps letting their garden establish its own balance, might at times be the best method.

These products hit nontarget beneficials as well as the invasives. Honey bees, parasitic wasps, predacious ground beetles all can become victims in our quest to rid an area from a new and threatening species. 

There are many instances where the balance has become skewed and a "new" pathogen has emerged. Sudden Oak Death, Oak wilt, the Hemlock Wooly Adelgid, to name just a few. The application of a deterent to White Pine Blister Rust that caused misfiring of synapses in deer and was subsequently abandoned...the timing of which coincided with a "new" protazoa disease that made its way to horses...

There are so many instances of seemingly unrelated misfortunes that perhaps, just perhaps man had an unfortunate hand in. We need to constantly stay aware and question results. Chemicals are almost never totally "safe"; there are almost always side effects and consequences. Reports generally state what the lethal dose is; remember, it doesn't require a lethal dose for a product to have severe negative consequences.

Just keep these things in mind when using these products.

Sylvia


----------



## hedAke (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't believe there have been any reports of honey bee or bird deaths in Chicago and New York where imidicloprid was used as an injectible control for ALB. But that's not to say that more research isn't needed. The USDA states that the use of this product for ALB control is relatively harmless in the prescibed dosages to honey bees and birds. Of course there're those words "realtively harmless" that we have yet to recive any proper documentation on.

I just thought I'd pop in and give my bloggette.


----------



## smoothED (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.ens-newswire.com/ens/aug2008/2008-08-19-092.asp another chemical made by bayer,don't know if its in the same family but it's interesting.


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 21, 2008)

D Mc said:


> We simply need not to close our minds to the impact these chemicals are creating. Other alternatives will become apparent only if we keep looking for them.
> Dave


We also need to not close our mind to the fact that CURRENTLY there are no alternatives to pesticide to control these pests in the urban forest. ALL tools have a place in the "arborist tool kit". I would love to see a completely safe and non-injurious alternative come along that has been scientifically proven to control these pests, however by the time that happens these invasives (w/o native predator controls) will have established massive populations that will devastate local tree populations. In Michigan EAB was first identified around 2000 or so. We now know that it has been here since the late 80's or early 90's building population density. Waiting/hoping/looking for a "safe" alternative is simply not practical, control procedures need to be in place and used quickly. There is no time to wait, as the world becomes a smaller place other countries problems (pests) become ours (and I'm sure the reverse is true to a lesser extent also).


----------



## D Mc (Aug 22, 2008)

Please don't misunderstand my intent on the information I posted. I have been in this industry for a very long time and know that for most situations there are often times more than one correct answer. My thoughts go more toward researching and developing other answers; not just the one we are comfortable with at the moment. 

I know one of the main driving forces for controlling this particular invasive is the protection of the maple syrup industry. If or when the ALB reaches those sections of forests, will the same procedures be used that have been used in the urban areas? Remove or treat, and replant with nonhost species?? How would that tx plan help the industry? 

Right now I don't believe there is strong research in alternatives because they believe they have found the answer. Governmental agencies are cumbersome wheels that are slow to get rolling and difficult to turn. 

Dave


----------

